# Mandatory Trade Union recognition a step closer ?



## Deiseblue (5 Jul 2011)

For the first time in 25 years the International Labour Organisation commission on freedom of association is reviewing a complaint against Ireland.

ICTU have lodged this complaint which hopefully will ensure that the Government's pledge to reform the law on employees right to engage in collective bargaining to ensure compliance with with recent judgements of the European Court of human rights is honoured.


----------



## Purple (6 Jul 2011)

Deiseblue said:


> For the first time in 25 years the International Labour Organisation commission on freedom of association is reviewing a complaint against Ireland.
> 
> ICTU have lodged this complaint which hopefully will ensure that the Government's pledge to reform the law on employees right to engage in collective bargaining to ensure compliance with with recent judgements of the European Court of human rights is honoured.



They have to do something; if the drop off in union membership continues the union fat cats may have to take pay cuts!


----------



## Firefly (6 Jul 2011)

Purple said:


> They have to do something; if the drop off in union membership continues the union fat cats may have to take pay cuts!



That'll never happen...it would only weaken national demand


----------

